# What should I do with this please, I normally just water them once a week and wait for the flowers. Is this a root that needs re-potting ?any advice ?



## Kibble (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 15, 2021)

The root you're worried about is the best root visible, the others are questionable. I think a repotting is in order just to see what the rest of the roots look like. Are there any drain holes in the glazed pot or is there another pot inside of it? Could be poor aeration of the root system.


----------



## abax (Jun 15, 2021)

I grow lots of Phals. and repot fairly often. Something is wrong because you have all
those dead roots trying to get out of the pot. Definitely repot.


----------



## Kibble (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, I have never repotted an orchid before, is it the same process as normal houseplants?


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2021)

A bit more information about your growing conditions might be helpful. What's in that pot that the Phal. is growing out of?


----------



## JustinR (Jun 17, 2021)

Check out youtube, there's lots of repotting videos there. In short you need to get an orchid bark mix that's suitable for Phals (e.g. pine bark), pull the plant out, remove the old potting mix and any dead roots and pop it back into the same pot with the new mix and give it a good water


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2021)

Repot and water more.


----------

